# Rookie Q Z24 Timing TDC and realignment



## firemanpat01 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi boys recently joined the site, working on a navara 1988 z24. head had to be mechined and put back on (blew the gasket). my mate did that and screwed up the timing so off everythink came. tensioner cam out. front off ready to redo timing just wanted to know is there any way of telling if im at TDC compression with out putting everythink back on to check the rotor in the dizzy? And if i should be aware of anythink else while re doing the timing? might be a silly question but im a silly person. Cheers anyhelp would be gratefull.


----------

